# South Carolina licensing requirements



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to relocate to Charleston South Carolina for family reasons. Will probably work Charleston and to the south towards Hilton head. Can anyone give me advice or info on licensing requirements for that area if there is any. It doesn't seem there is any from what I can find. Any info at all is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Look here.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Look here.


I would take that with a grain of salt. Just for S&Gs, I looked up my own state and the information given is at least ten years out of date.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Its a place to start though. Google and a couple phone calls will find you anything you need.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You need a residential specialty contractors license. Go to sc llr and look under that category for the application. 

Basically it's a $100 fee u need a 5k bond to do any jobs over 5k. They do a criminal background check and a credit check. You will need three letters written on your behalf from either employers or people you have painted for. You also need to have been in the trade for a certain amount of years, I can't remember the number. 

It took 2 months from the time I sent everything in to the time I got it in the mail. Oh yea I forgot u need a copy of your SS card and drivers license and they renew every odd numbered year.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the link to the application. 

http://www.llr.state.sc.us/POL/Resi...IDENTIAL SPECIALTY CONTRACTOR APPLICATION.pdf

Feel free to hit the thanks button


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No thanks for you!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

*Thanks for info*

I called them on Thursday. I hate to shift gears but I have to. I'll be operating as simple one man show, smaller jobs. Hows things
there? Thanks again


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

CPFSam said:


> I called them on Thursday. I hate to shift gears but I have to. I'll be operating as simple one man show, smaller jobs. Hows things
> there? Thanks again


I love calling and hear them answer "it's a beautiful day in South Carolina" That makes me laugh every time. 

Things are going really good for me here. I picked up and moved from Pa where we were in business from '78 and started working in November '12 after getting my license. We started laying the ground work in September so we hit the ground running when I got the license in the mail. 

As of right now we're booked to the beginning of June and just this week I got 10 calls 7 of which were qualified leads. I'm kind of at a crossroad right now trying to decide if I should hire some help or if I should get stricter on my qualification process and raise my prices again. Kind of leaning towards another price increase. 

My closing rate is at 30% which is right on the money but the call volume is a lot high than I expected so soon. Not a bad problem to have especially for just starting in a new area I just need to make some adjustments. 

So short story long I'd say I'm really liking this market so far, couldn't have hoped for better.


----------

